

Balancing startup and school - with a Jolt - freikwcs
http://adynammic.com/blog/?p=9

======
stillmotion
I don't know. Focusing on school and a startup is sure one circus act that I'm
still having trouble with, but staying up for two days straight is not a good
idea. The best way to get things done is to manage your time well and get as
much sleep as possible. I try to focus on working out, making my launch stay
to one date, and keeping my grade above average. This requires me to get as
much rest as possible, I sleep for 8 hours a day and I get a lot done.

------
kajecounterhack
I'm a high schooler, taking 7 AP courses and 2 other courses with no lunch
period (I have to eat during some classes). After school, I run 10 miles cause
I'm on the distance running team. I get home, shower, dinner, and between 8pm
and 7am, I have 12 hours to do a combination of sleep/homework/programming.

So from my experience (as someone who averages 3-4 hours a night), NO
CAFFEINE. Caffeine ends up destroying you and making you less capable of doing
things. Apples wake you up more than a cup of coffee. EXERCISE. A few pushups
in the middle of the night wake you up better than anything.

 _Prioritizing_ is probably the most important. I usually go Schoolwork ->
Programming -> Sleep as my priorities. On days before track workouts or races
or big tests, I swap Sleep and Programming as priorities.

It really is difficult to balance school and programming, but hey if you want
to pursue something you gotta give it your all. Just don't destroy yourself
while you're at it. I exercise, eat, and sleep binge on weekends. Its a good
life.

~~~
pstuart
A stellar case of youth not being wasted on the young.

------
wallflower
Remember, doing all this I-am-startup-man-stuff is very much possible when you
are healthy. If you start to feel even the slightest bit sick, most if not all
of it goes out the window. Feeling you are getting sick is a red flag from you
that one or more variables (nutrition, stress level, amount of sleep,
exercise, workload, social life) is out of whack. Better, focus on balancing
your life so you don't get sick (eat right, exercise, take a break and go out
with friends).

------
cglace
I think it all depends on how one can handle small amounts of sleep. I know
that I am able to go long periods of time with little sleep. I once worked
landscaping for a summer and would work 15 hour shifts and consistently get
4-5 hours of sleep.

I guess to each his own though.

------
mattmaroon
I don't think doing something so unhealthy could possibly be worth it. There
will still be startups left to be founded after you graduate. Or there will
still be grad programs left to be attended after you IPO.

~~~
kajecounterhack
As long as you eat and get your exercise, foregoing sleep isn't THAT bad.

Though, admittedly it hurts your liver and slows brain development. And bad
sleep patterns will follow you later into life...

but hey, we're young and we think we're invincible! Dont ruin the illusion! ;)

------
sharpshoot
Drop out, if its what you really really want to do. I spent three years trying
to do startup stuff and school. Eventually i realized that i was really happy
only when i had time to focus on my projects, and that school work got in the
way of actually completing something to a really high level. Its a great way
to train, but if you feel that now its time to do something serious - drop
out.

------
menloparkbum
This advice would be more convincing if it was from the google founders. "We
never slept because we were simultaneously going to stanford and making
google. Our success is due to coffee."

Instead it is always from someone working on something lame and going to some
random 2nd rate school. Most people who are good at what they are doing have
time to sleep.

~~~
dualogy
Wow lots of unwarranted assumptions and generalizations here.

Not gotten enough sleep? :D

------
freikwcs
The no sleep is tough for me. Historically, I've required about eight solid
hours. Lately, I've found that with a morning exercise routine I can cut about
two hours out of my night's sleep and still function fine. Anything less than
six hours and I start to require a power nap during the day.

------
edw519
What goes up must come down. Don't forget, this is a marathon, not a sprint.

